# Christmas Betta Contest



## rubinthebetta

So, the name basically says it all. It's a Christmas betta contest! 

*Rules:*
Post a picture of your Christmas betta. They can be Christmas colored or just look Christmas-like. (a photo of your betta edited to have a Santa hat on your betta is fine.)
*Prize:* A hand drawn picture of your betta fish

Please note that this is not a forum sponsored contest and I have permission for this contest. I also have two slots for judges available for whoever would like to help judge.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Can I be a judge?


----------



## rubinthebetta

Sure!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Yay what do you want me to do first.


----------



## rubinthebetta

Umm...maybe get people to actually enter this contest or something? I don't know yet...


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I could create a chain mail that you send to other people?


----------



## rubinthebetta

Ok.


----------



## madmonahan

Can I help judge? Also when does the contest start and end?


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I will start asking around.


----------



## bryzy

Ok. My entry
Devil/ red veiltail
Owned by Bryana Schubert (Bryanacute)
Also when is this going to end?


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I think a green/red Betta has the highest chance but yours shows nice christmas behavoir.


----------



## bryzy

He is red…


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I meant one that has both green and red on there body.


----------



## bryzy

Oh. I don't have 1.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Yours is still very nice. I give it a 7.


----------



## bryzy

Thanks. I was confused. Am I the only 1 who has sent in a pic?


----------



## ChoclateBetta

So far but it just started.


----------



## bryzy

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## bryzy

What happens if the contest goes past Christmas and I'm the only person who entered


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Then you win.


----------



## rubinthebetta

Okay, madmonahan is now a judge and the contest ends December 20th and the winner will be announced on Christmas. Sorry I forgot to mention it before.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Am I a judge still? I think we should have 3 judges to avoid a tiebreaker.


----------



## madmonahan

rubinthebetta said:


> Okay, madmonahan is now a judge and the contest ends December 20th and the winner will be announced on Christmas. Sorry I forgot to mention it before.


Yay! Thank you.  can't wait for more entries!


----------



## bryzy

Yah. I wanna see my compition!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Am I still a judge?


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

This is a picture of Star


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I feel that is a great Betta. If I am not a judge my avatar is my entry.


----------



## madmonahan

I believe you are still a judge choclate.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Yay. Entering Carter would have been desperate. What holiday do you thank fits him best?


----------



## rubinthebetta

Chocolatebetta, you are still a judge and about the third judge, that would be me.

A list of the contestants:
Kitty Whiskers
bryanacute


----------



## ChoclateBetta

We need to enter more people.


----------



## madmonahan

ChoclateBetta said:


> Yay. Entering Carter would have been desperate. What holiday do you thank fits him best?


I don't know.....halloween?


----------



## rubinthebetta

ChoclateBetta said:


> We need to enter more people.


Yeah, do you think I could pm epicbetta1224 and some others?


----------



## madmonahan

I will also message some people!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Yes we could also expand the contest. Each judge gets a thread. They nominate a Betta and then the three judges agree on which of the three Bettas is best.


----------



## rubinthebetta

ChoclateBetta said:


> Yes we could also expand the contest. Each judge gets a thread. They nominate a Betta and then the three judges agree on which of the three Bettas is best.


I'm not quite sure how that would work...


----------



## Destinystar

Is this contest still going ? I thought it had ended already.


----------



## rubinthebetta

I just started it a couple days ago.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

No it ends the 20th.


----------



## rubinthebetta

Huh? Oh, and by the way, I just sent some PMs, so people might actually enter this thing.


----------



## bryzy

Well. I was going to say I would be 1 but I'm already a contestant


----------



## rubinthebetta

If you'd like, you can get some more members to participate in the contest.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

We can send letters to friends.


----------



## bryzy

Ok!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Lets make one official letter. How about. There is a Christmas Betta Contset prize hand drawn picture of your Betta ends December 20th. please enter a photo.


----------



## madmonahan

Who draws the picture?


----------



## ChoclateBetta

The OP said that is the prize.


----------



## rubinthebetta

madmonahan said:


> Who draws the picture?


Me.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

You sound good.


----------



## madmonahan

rubinthebetta said:


> Me.


Okay. Can't wait for more people to enter!


----------



## Leopardfire

Here's a pic of my girl Celestia. She's red and white like Santa!


----------



## Gracie8890

This is blitz my delta tail male. Owned by gracie8890!


----------



## bryzy

Haha cute


----------



## bryzy

Can I re-enter?


----------



## polukoff

My newest edition, just in time for the holidays!


----------



## bryzy

Not fair polukoff has purebreds and a farm


----------



## polukoff

I just reached my first year as a breeder this month! I am quite the novice, less than a year ago I was a simple pet owner. I buy fish from the same place as everyone else too. =)


----------



## bryzy

Haha in know. U just have really pretty fish


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I really like poluks.


----------



## rubinthebetta

bryanacute said:


> View attachment 69511
> Can I re-enter?


Yup, but just because I can't resist having that pic in the contest! XD


----------



## rubinthebetta

*Contestants:*
bryanacute
Leopardfire
polukoff
Gracie8890


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Still small we should aim for ten or 12.


----------



## rubinthebetta

:welldone: That should definitely be our goal.


----------



## bryzy

Ok. I will try to help


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I am wondering how many people will ener by the end.


----------



## Destinystar

Santa Perseus


----------



## madmonahan

That is so cute!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I love the hat.


----------



## hannah16

I just purchased my betta, am I allowed to post the picture that the breeder took?


----------



## asukabetta

Hrm not sure if this counts (I can rid the effect of blurredness of my betta), but I was working on this for my family


----------



## bryzy

Cool!


----------



## sunstar93

This is Tobias (or Toby), my green Delta tail male. On his fins, near his body, he has red coloring and I think he's christmas colors haha. Or mistletoe? Hm..maybe he'll get some betta kisses haha :-D

The red is kinda hard to see on his fins but I promise it is there!! 
(this picture was from when I first got him, before I put him in his tank. But this pic shows up his colors the best.)

[also, just a question! does the winner get a drawing of the picture they submitted or can they submit the OP a better/other picture to get a drawing of?]


----------



## hannah16

hannahb121 said:


> I just purchased my betta, am I allowed to post the picture that the breeder took?


Just wanted to re-ask my question since it was at the bottom of the last page.


----------



## Hershey

Cabanela.

He's white with a blue incandescent.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I have always loved yellow and green Bettas.


----------



## PaulO

Well Christmas brings around all sorts of things, one of those is the ghost of shadow who definitely wants to join in on the festivities.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

So sorry for you loss.


----------



## rubinthebetta

hannahb121 said:


> Just wanted to re-ask my question since it was at the bottom of the last page.


Sure!

EDIT: I meant about the original post.


----------



## rubinthebetta

Contestants:
bryanacute
Leopardfire
polukoff
Gracie8890
sunstar93
Hershey
PaulO
Perseusmom
asukabetta


----------



## bryzy

That's 9!


----------



## rubinthebetta

bryanacute said:


> That's 9!


Yay!!! :-D


----------



## bryzy

Yah!!!!! Who is in The lead?!


----------



## rubinthebetta

I don't really want to say...it might hurt someones feelings...


----------



## bryzy

Ok. I was just curious. When will the contest end?


----------



## rubinthebetta

sunstar93 said:


> This is Tobias (or Toby), my green Delta tail male. On his fins, near his body, he has red coloring and I think he's christmas colors haha. Or mistletoe? Hm..maybe he'll get some betta kisses haha :-D
> 
> The red is kinda hard to see on his fins but I promise it is there!!
> (this picture was from when I first got him, before I put him in his tank. But this pic shows up his colors the best.)
> 
> [also, just a question! does the winner get a drawing of the picture they submitted or can they submit the OP a better/other picture to get a drawing of?]
> 
> View attachment 69621


I can do any picture you'd me like to model off of for the drawing. Be warned, it may not be quite the same as the picture you give me, I like putting a twist on it. :lol:


----------



## rubinthebetta

The contest ends December 20th.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I am pretty sure the 20th.


----------



## hannah16

This is my baby =] Will be here Friday/Saturday. He's a Cambodian Marble, Halfmoon. Purchased from a breeder in Austin =]!!


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish

I'll enter it but I can't upload a picture until tomorrow. Is that okay?


----------



## PaulO

I'm sorry if I sent the wrong impression, I didn't mean to apply to be a contestant. I mean first off it's not even a picture its obviously edited and tampered. I submitted for a two reasons. One to help get this going and two, the little devil loved all the attention she could get. Anyway I am respectfully asking to be withdrawn on the grounds that all submissions have been pure photos whereas this one obviously ignores that rule.
P.S. to avoid any confusion I am sure the whole thread and any possible contestants would appreciate a clearly written list of rules if possible.
Thanks,
-Paul


----------



## fgradowski

Vardaman says merry Christmas and happy holidays!


----------



## coolprave

Hi My Christmas Betta :lol::lol:


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I am glad we have more entries.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

rubinthebetta said:


> Contestants:
> bryanacute
> Leopardfire
> polukoff
> Gracie8890
> sunstar93
> Hershey
> PaulO
> Perseusmom
> asukabetta


What about my entry? Isn't mine accepted in the contest? :-(


----------



## madmonahan

Contestants:
Bryanacute
Kitty whiskers 
Leopardfire
Gracie8890
Polukoff
Perseusmom
Asukabetta
Sunstar93
Hershey
Hannahb21
Fgradowski
Coolprave

Hope you don't mind I posted this!  
Twelve contestants so far!!!
So many gorgeous bettas! This is hard!


----------



## rubinthebetta

Kitty Whiskers said:


> What about my entry? Isn't mine accepted in the contest? :-(


Sorry!  I thought I had put your name...there's just so many usernames to remember.


----------



## rubinthebetta

PaulO said:


> I'm sorry if I sent the wrong impression, I didn't mean to apply to be a contestant. I mean first off it's not even a picture its obviously edited and tampered. I submitted for a two reasons. One to help get this going and two, the little devil loved all the attention she could get. Anyway I am respectfully asking to be withdrawn on the grounds that all submissions have been pure photos whereas this one obviously ignores that rule.
> P.S. to avoid any confusion I am sure the whole thread and any possible contestants would appreciate a clearly written list of rules if possible.
> Thanks,
> -Paul



Ok.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I really loved the dead Betta pic.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

rubinthebetta said:


> Sorry!  I thought I had put your name...there's just so many usernames to remember.


 Okey Dokey :-D


----------



## Myates

Rebel, a bit of a grinch


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

HA HA I love that picture ^^


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Can we see the christmas tree?


----------



## Destinystar

lolololol Good one !!!!! I think she means all the green hornwort that looks like a Christmas tree Choclate.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Oh.


----------



## Leopardfire

I'm resubmitting Celestia. Ignore the first pic I entered.









Also can we enter another multiple bettas? (sorry if someone already asked this)


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Aww.


----------



## rubinthebetta

Leopardfire said:


> I'm resubmitting Celestia. Ignore the first pic I entered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also can we enter another multiple bettas? (sorry if someone already asked this)




You can only enter one betta and yes, that one you just posted can replace your other one.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I love her shade.


----------



## horsyqueen

Nephilium  hes a sorta icy blue and green.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Interesting.


----------



## ktbrew

Merry Christmas from Fishy Clause!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Is he getting Christmas presents?


----------



## madmonahan

He is cute! I love his beard!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Extra points on the beard.


----------



## ktbrew

Hes Fishy Clause! He put the presents under the tree for all the good little fry in the world.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Maybe its SFB Brine shimp.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Indigo wishes you a Merry Christmas:-D


----------



## Giuga10

My little Male Half Moon cutie named Snowball. I got him from a terrible Petsmart home and as you can see his fins are still recovering a bit. 

The other fish is his little girlfriend halfway turned, that why she looks cut off. Her name is Snowflake. Shes a Veil Tail.

Snowball
The Half Moon

Snowflake
The Veiltail

Snowball is the one I'm entering. Snowflake is just here to share.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

I will enter a pic of Winter my new betta right away!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Guiga love the first one.


----------



## Giuga10

ChoclateBetta said:


> Guiga love the first one.


Thanks. That's the one I'm entering


----------



## ChoclateBetta

The color catches the christmas spirit to me.


----------



## Giuga10

ChoclateBetta said:


> The color catches the christmas spirit to me.


Thanks. That's why I chose him.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

He seems so happy. What Holiday do you think matches Carter?


----------



## madmonahan

ChoclateBetta said:


> He seems so happy. What Holiday do you think matches Carter?


Either Halloween or for some reason I'm thinking valentines day.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I was thinking halloween too.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Here is my entry! He is a delta male named Winter!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Love the present and am a DT fan.


----------



## madmonahan

He is so cute! He's holding the gift!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Thank you! I am happy I could enter this contest!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

He seemsvery energetic.


----------



## sunstar93

May I re-enter my betta? As in scrap the other picture and enter a new one??

If so:
Betta: Toby
Owner: sunstar93
Color: green with red on fins

(in all his glory lol..having fun flaring at Aria next door)


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Love the divider.


----------



## sunstar93

Thanks! It took forever to get it set up but it looks good now. Toby's side is a little smaller because the filter is on Aria's side but I don't think he minds. Before I go back home in a couple days I'm picking up another sheet of the plastic mesh and doubling it up so that they can't see each other...I think that's why he's biting his tail!!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

If you think they see eachother too much add more hiding spots.


----------



## sunstar93

I've got plenty of hiding spots and i've put plants all along the divider to break up the line of sight. He's never bitten his tail before though and I think it's because he can see her. I'm gonna try rearranging the tank again though just to be sure!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Live food is great.


----------



## Tappy4me

I'd like to enter Sparky.


----------



## madmonahan

Wow love the red!!! It is popping out on the screen!!


----------



## coolprave

Who are the Favorites so far


----------



## madmonahan

hhhhmmm EVERYONE!!!! this is a hard competition!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Judge Choclate in the house.


----------



## coolprave

Chocolate Who are the Favorites So Far :cheers:


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Promise no ones feelings will be hurt?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

I BeautifulBetta123 promise my feelings will not be hurt  Now can you tell us?


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Guiga.


----------



## asukabetta

I saw people adding a second entry, Mind if I enter Kiyohime? He asked me too 

When he was kiddie now adult  If not allowed then I'll retire Kiyo-- poor thing XD


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Your only allowed 1 entry.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Um do you have any criteria or a rubric in which you are judging? I am not mad nor are my feelings hurt and congrats giuga for being a fav. I thought we were suppose to enter pics that had been photo edited and what not just look good because if you are liking the non edited ones more I have a better pic.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

The Judges grade them. I still love your Betta.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

What do you mean by grade them?


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I use a 1-10 scale.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

And is Guiga just a fav or have the highest mark?


----------



## madmonahan

no, and no i love yours! i especially love the present between his fins! 

but i just cant pick a favorite! they are all so wonderful!!! :-D

EDIT: i was saying yes to the scale.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I cannot remeber.


----------



## madmonahan

i dont think so.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

I wa sjust curious. My contest was similar I had three judges and they rated every pic on a scale 1-10 they pmed me the results and then I added them up the fish with the highest amount of points won.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Oh. I might have been overly Critical 0 10s.


----------



## madmonahan

i have not sent the results to rubin for the recent contestants, but i need to very soon.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Thats fine one of my judges was like that not a single 10 my other two were softies and didn't give a score below five lol


----------



## madmonahan

im counted as a "softie" lol i just cannot choose!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Thats okay you can give 10 all round but chocolate will even it out with his tough scores my judge did that, two of them would give ten and he would give a seven lol


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I went around it was either 6-9 or 7-9.


----------



## rubinthebetta

Sorry i haven't posted in a while! (just had a upright bass concert the other day and I was practicing a lot) Yes, we are using a system like the one BeautifulBetta123 described: each judge scores the entries and sends them to me, then I add up each entry's score and the highest score wins.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

There you are rubinthebetta! I was wondering where you disappeared to lol. I forgot when are results posted?


----------



## madmonahan

I cannot find hannahb121's enterie! Any help?


----------



## hannah16

hannah16 said:


> This is my baby =] Will be here Friday/Saturday. He's a Cambodian Marble, Halfmoon. Purchased from a breeder in Austin =]!!


There you go.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Interesting little fella. Hes cuter than a sack full of Kittens.


----------



## madmonahan

*Nothing is cuter than a sack full of kittens •_•* lol sorry catlover here!


----------



## bryzy

i agree nothing. When will the contest end?


----------



## madmonahan

Contest ends December 20th. Sending in the last results now! Goodluck everyone!


----------



## rubinthebetta

But you can still enter. At least until the contest ends, that is.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I am hoping for more entries.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

You don't want too many entries lol I had over 40 entries in just the male betta categorie that is a lot of scores to add up.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

We have like 15 now.


----------



## madmonahan

15 is a good number!  but it would be cool to get more.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I hope 20.


----------



## madmonahan

well ya never know!


----------



## Atena

Guppy wishes everyone a happy holiday!!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Extra points for the curous look.


----------



## Atena

madmonahan said:


> *Nothing is cuter than a sack full of kittens •_•* lol sorry catlover here!


I agree... 









_My princess Minou is not happy with her little brother at the moment.  She actually gets jealous of fish. Silly girl!_


----------



## bryzy

My dog has no idea what fish are


----------



## Atena

ChoclateBetta said:


> Extra points for the curous look.


Aww, thanks.


----------



## coolprave

Cant Wait for the resualts its Today :-D


----------



## madmonahan

really? hhhmmm just looked at the date...lol i cant wait either! not even i know!


----------



## rubinthebetta

Results should be in soon, just need the scores for Atena.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I cant find atena.


----------



## rubinthebetta

ChoclateBetta said:


> I cant find atena.


The one that just posted. The one with the curious looking fish you liked. It's back a page.


----------



## hannah16

Atena said:


> Guppy wishes everyone a happy holiday!!


thought I'd help out.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Thanks.


----------



## rubinthebetta

*The Results are in!*

*1st place:* Atena, Gracie8890, polukoff, Perseusmom, and tappy4me! (all tied w/ 28)

*2nd Place:* coolprave, guiga10, horsyqueen, Indigo Betta, and Kitty Whiskers (all tied w/ 26)

*3rd Place:* bryanacute, Fgradowski, hannah16, ktbrew, and sunstar93 (all tied w/ 25)


Congrats to all the 1st place winners! You each get a grayscale drawing (digital copy) of the betta of your choice. You may post the pictures you want me to draw here, and I will post the drawings here.


----------



## Destinystar

Wow really I am so excited I wasnt expecting this....thanks so much, and I will find a picture to post for the drawing. Thanks again and so much awesome pictures everyone and Perseus and I wish everyone a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year !!!!


----------



## rubinthebetta

Your welcome! I'll try to get all the drawings done by New Year's Day at the most. Also, perseusmom, if you want to see examples I have a thread in the art section called my art. I can do better now, but those are just the examples I have at the moment.


----------



## Destinystar

Love your art rubinthebetta and if you want you can look in my album here and pick one out of Perseus to draw and no rush okay I know everyone is so busy this time of year. Thanks so much !!!!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Judge Chocolate out.


----------



## Destinystar

Thanks for helping by being a judge ChoclateBetta !


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Your Welcome and thank you for letting me be a judge. I am now a Judge on Bryancutes contest as a planted tank judge.


----------



## rubinthebetta

ChoclateBetta said:


> Your Welcome and thank you for letting me be a judge. I am now a Judge on Bryancutes contest as a planted tank judge.


Cool! And thanks for being a judge! :-D


----------



## Atena

rubinthebetta said:


> *1st place:* Atena, Gracie8890, polukoff, Perseusmom, and tappy4me! (all tied w/ 28)
> 
> *2nd Place:* coolprave, guiga10, horsyqueen, Indigo Betta, and Kitty Whiskers (all tied w/ 26)
> 
> *3rd Place:* bryanacute, Fgradowski, hannah16, ktbrew, and sunstar93 (all tied w/ 25)
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the 1st place winners! You each get a grayscale drawing (digital copy) of the betta of your choice. You may post the pictures you want me to draw here, and I will post the drawings here.


Wow! Thank you so much. And guppy thanks you also.

What a great treat. 

This is my picture - when you get the chance, you have lots of work to do with all these ties!










Merry Christmas everyone!!!


----------



## Myates

Congrats to the winners 


If I had know you didn't have to use a Christmas theme to win, I woulda done another  But it's okay.. I liked my Grinch Fish lol!


----------



## rubinthebetta

Since I'm in the car right now, I'll start on Atena's drawing when I get home.


----------



## bryzy

Well thanks for the chance to let me compete.


----------



## rubinthebetta

bryanacute said:


> Well thanks for the chance to let me compete.


You're welcome! Since you helped out a lot with the contest, you get a drawing too. :-D


----------



## bryzy

rubinthebetta said:


> You're welcome! Since you helped out a lot with the contest, you get a drawing too. :-D


Thank you! I posted in your art thread about what I would like.


----------



## horsyqueen

Thanks for judging the competition. Nephilium and I are very happy to win 2nd.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Judging is fun.


----------



## rubinthebetta

bryanacute said:


> Thank you! I posted in your art thread about what I would like.


Great! I'll start yours and Atena's as soon as I find me pencil...XD


----------



## rubinthebetta

Atena, yours is finished, just need to scan it and edit it so all that funky stuff that happens from scanning is gone. Sadly, I don't have the program on this computer so I have to wait until my brother is done with the computer that has the software.


----------



## Indigo Betta

rubinthebetta said:


> *1st place:* Atena, Gracie8890, polukoff, Perseusmom, and tappy4me! (all tied w/ 28)
> 
> *2nd Place:* coolprave, guiga10, horsyqueen, Indigo Betta, and Kitty Whiskers (all tied w/ 26)
> 
> *3rd Place:* bryanacute, Fgradowski, hannah16, ktbrew, and sunstar93 (all tied w/ 25)
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the 1st place winners! You each get a grayscale drawing (digital copy) of the betta of your choice. You may post the pictures you want me to draw here, and I will post the drawings here.


i wasn't expecting to come 2nd i'm pleased with that:-D thank you everyone


----------



## rubinthebetta

Judges: You both get a drawing for judging!


----------



## madmonahan

Congrats everyone! It was a hard competition because all your bettas are so beautiful! :-D 

Thank you rubin!


----------



## Atena

rubinthebetta said:


> Atena, yours is finished, just need to scan it and edit it so all that funky stuff that happens from scanning is gone. Sadly, I don't have the program on this computer so I have to wait until my brother is done with the computer that has the software.


Great, I can't wait to see it. Thank you so much for donating such an awesome prize!


----------



## fgradowski

Yay! I'll take a 3rd place!


----------



## Tappy4me

Oh wow, I didn't expect to place!

Congrats everyone!

Now to find what picture I'd like drawn...Hmm


----------



## madmonahan

Lol I really loved his red.


----------



## rubinthebetta

Atena said:


> Great, I can't wait to see it. Thank you so much for donating such an awesome prize!


Here you go!


----------



## Atena

That is awesome. Great job!

Are you going to art school?


----------



## madmonahan

That is amazing rubin! All I can draw is from the side, but that is awesome!


----------



## Tappy4me

Tappy4me said:


> Oh wow, I didn't expect to place!
> 
> Congrats everyone!
> 
> Now to find what picture I'd like drawn...Hmm



Hmm, could I just get the one I submitted drawn? (Or however you want to position him is fine!)


----------

